

Why VC is killing innovation - and what to do about it - not_that_noob
http://venturecompany.com/videos/sovc/

======
not_that_noob
This is an amazing exegesis of how venture capital works, how deeply broken it
has become and why an entrepreneur needs to be educated before taking VC
money.

I wish I had seen this before I took institutional money, as it would have
saved me so much angst. It's slow, but the insights just blew me away.

